# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  2nd-3rd March Geraldine practice weekend

## Bulltahr

Any target/presentation  that you want to practice. We will be there all weekend, BBQ tea and plenty of beers on Saterday night, we are all expecting to camp on site..................... should be good fun. Expecting Sat night to be massive.

----------


## R93

Bugger! I will be home but havent seen the cook and kids for a while or I would be there with bells on. Could do with some practice.
Say G'day too Tim and Ron for me BT.

----------


## headcase

I will be there with Wirehunt. he is the one with the fishnhunt headband.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

They give those out to select people so they can pull it down over their eyes.  

I'd rather wear something with _THAT_ on it than see the likes of a certain headcase getting around the hill in his "I support the greens" g-banger (the FnH emblem is on the back I hear) firing four to the rabbit with the snotgun.  :rolleyes:

----------


## headcase

Im well loved in the ammunition business.   :Sad:

----------


## Bulltahr

Ahahhahahahahahaha, ok will be a good one. Dave, I saw both today, old style FITASC here in Gerras. Last practise before the Nationals next week.

----------


## Wirehunt

How did you go?

----------


## Bulltahr

3rd in class.

----------


## Wirehunt

Sweet.

----------


## Spanners

I'll try and get down if I can get the bottom barrel pin fixed in my gun in time

----------


## Wirehunt

I've got a couple of guys here that WILL be along BT, after the performance tonight they may stay the week....

----------


## Bulltahr

All set, just no bonfire due to fire restrictions and the fact that we are on a limited water supply (tank water).

----------


## jakewire

Barring it pissing down I'll come as well.

----------


## Bulltahr

Great, will prob start around 1 pm Saturday. Somebody is bringing a guitar for Sat night. BBQ is there and a fridge for beers etc.
Dogs welcome. Sillis will be there at some stage also..............

----------


## Wirehunt

Dogs welcome?  Even my lot?   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Gonna try get the boy up for this to, hopefully.

----------


## Bulltahr

Plenty of trees for shade.....................

----------


## Bulltahr

There will be kids there Saterday, so no worries if you have the ankle biters........................
Someone will bring a playstation.

----------


## jakewire

Right , weather is looking great so I,m coming tomorrow, I have a coupe of Questions.

I've been over the thread again and know it's in Geraldine, but just where, will be coming in from the south.
Ammo, will that be available to buy or do I bring my own.
Sleeping arrangements, back of the Surf is fine for me after a few beers, is that going to be a problem, as in will I be able to stay onsite or do I need to make other arrangements when I get there.
cheers.

----------


## Wirehunt

I hope the dogs don't keep you awake Owen, mine that is  :Grin: 

Map will get you there, very straight forward from your direction https://maps.google.co.nz/maps?ie=UT...AA&gl=NZ&hl=en 
I'll stick my neck out and say staying there, cause we are!
Ammo I'm pretty sure is good to.

And don't forget the celebratory bottle....   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

RIGHT, i will just head for the noise

----------


## Wirehunt

Try this?....  https://maps.google.co.nz/maps?ie=UT...AA&gl=NZ&hl=en

----------


## Bulltahr

Ammo available. Coleslaw and potato salad and bread supplied for BBQ tea. Bring your own meat. Liquid refreshments on site.
Tiplady Rd, last rd on left before hitting Geraldine if coming from Winchester, it's the bypass rd to fairlie from SH 1 .
Gun club on the left, can't miss it.

----------


## Bulltahr

*Wirehunts map is totally wrong*.
It is on Tiplady Road. See directions above, or from Geraldine heading for fairlie, 2km out of town 1st left.
Or call me 021 227 6969 if you are struggling.

----------


## Wirehunt

Well own your shit then you can put the correction into the map.

----------


## jakewire

Cheers.

----------


## Wirehunt

A bloody good weekend was had by all.  Even the odd clay busted.......

Cheers for that Colin.

----------


## jakewire

Yes, I thoughly enjoyed myself and received alot of good instruction as well.
Good Show.

----------


## Bulltahr

Pics of Wirehunt at 1 in the morning available on request............ :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

You dirty bastard,  oh wait, you were home by then  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## headcase

Bloody expensive, 7 packets to hit one clay. ..

Seriously, great bunch of guys and great setup. enjoyed myself..

----------


## Bulltahr

> You dirty bastard,  oh wait, you were home by then


I came back....................................mmmmuuuuhh  hahahahahahahahah

----------


## jakewire

He did,camera and all.

----------


## Ground Control

I heard that Mark W spent all day trying to shoot Battues and Loopers , he must be taking Temps shoot in CHCH seriously . :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wirehunt

Got three out of four and retired on them GC   :Grin:   But my last round of skeet was a shocker.

----------

